# Medical Marijuana Friendly Doctors in Toronto?



## andrewtwill (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello to whoever may be reading this. As you may be able to tell from the hour at which I post this, I have trouble sleeping. I don't have chronic insomnia or anything, but I tend to go through patches of a couple of weeks when I can't seem to fall asleep before 5 or 6 in the morning. In the past I've smoked before bed to help me sleep but I've recently been caught by security in my college residence and I'm beginning to think about medical marijuana. I kind of think that the chances of me getting a card are pretty slim but I was wondering if anyone knows of any approachable doctors or anyone really in the Toronto area that I could talk to about potentially getting a card.
Thanks to any who reply,

I hope this finds you well,
Andrew


----------



## sk'mo (Dec 2, 2010)

Try the Toronto Compassion Centre (TCC) or Cannabis as Living Medicine (CALM), they are more familiar with the area and can help you find a Doc.


----------



## andrewtwill (Dec 2, 2010)

will do, thanks!


----------



## faria (Dec 3, 2010)

This is Nice for this type of posting of this related


----------

